# I'm watching you!



## OzPhoto (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## matfoster (Mar 10, 2010)

mental. is this the 2.8/105?


----------



## OzPhoto (Mar 10, 2010)

matfoster said:


> mental. is this the 2.8/105?



Yep, Nikkor 105 mm VR f/2.8.  It's a great lens.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 11, 2010)

life on Earth. so much to see.


----------



## billygoat (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow, that is a great shot. . .nice lens as well


----------



## NateWagner (Mar 11, 2010)

I like the shot... very nice. It's one of the things I love about Macro... it gives us so many more interesting things to use as subjects in our images.


----------



## cnutco (Mar 11, 2010)

Macro is in my future!  Love the pic.


----------



## Kethaneni (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice picture!


----------



## OzPhoto (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks to all for your feedback.


----------



## NateS (Mar 12, 2010)

Love this one too.  Is there much of a crop on this one to get that close?  The detail on the eyes (I know that's what you are looking for) is really incredible and really what makes these photos imo.


----------



## DigitalScape (Mar 14, 2010)

Excellent - nicely lit, sharp, and great colors.


----------



## OzPhoto (Mar 16, 2010)

NateS said:


> Love this one too.  Is there much of a crop on this one to get that close?  The detail on the eyes (I know that's what you are looking for) is really incredible and really what makes these photos imo.



Hi NateS

I have cropped this photo some, a shot with sharp focus and no motion blur will allow me to do so.  I'm looking for a teleconverter soon, hopefully to shoot 2:1.  For now, I'm just pushing my 105 mm to the limit.


----------



## Abby Rose (Mar 16, 2010)

Whoa - his eyes! :hail:


----------

